# Best Pen Drive...?



## satya_gen (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm planing to buy a 512MB Pen Drive.

Which one is the Best Pen Drive?

*Is there any good article to buy a Best Pen Drive?
*


----------



## Charley (Jul 21, 2005)

iball is recommended. It shud be less than 3000 grants


----------



## royal (Jul 21, 2005)

You can go for Transcend .. it offers good value for money and is reliable too


----------

